# *Materializes*



## Rookish (Jan 6, 2016)

All evidence points towards the fact that I am new on this slice of the planetary web.

I am in no sense of the word a professional writer, never having published anything or written more than three pages of successive story.
 Regardless, I have been struck with the idea that instead of surviving by manual labor or imprisonment within the dreaded cubicle, words can be converted into food.

There is no delusion about it being an easy path to wander, especially as I have not trodden, or even sighted, the path itself.
That is my reason for joining this specific arrangement of pixels then: To learn from those who are already walking.



English is my second tongue. 
Even though I have to profess an adequate proficiency, I would appreciate it if others were to point out errors in my usage.

I am in no way a purist of language, creating new words being one pleasure that I gleam from writing.
If I do break laws, however, it pleases me to know what specific parameters they enforce. This will enlarge my knowledge of English and give me new linguistic toys to play with.

That seems to be it, a very wordy introduction,
(Perhaps not...I am yet to compare it with the other samples within this section)


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 6, 2016)

Rookish.. Welcome to WF! People write for many, many reasons... so, welcome aboard! I suggest that you read as much as you can and comment on what you read, this is a good way to get to know everyone, and a honest, respectful critique is always welcome.. but heeey, all work and no play?? sounds tedious... hahaaa, so be sure to check out procrastination Central and join the party.. We also have some fabulous writing challenges to sharpen your skills and get you moooovin and groooovin... explore and enjoy, if you need help, Mentors are ready to assist... see ya around...


----------



## Gumby (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Rookish! Welcome to our specific arrangement of pixels.


----------



## Rookish (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you both for the welcoming : )

I just now realized how much content this place contains...
(Sort of impulsively jumped into the registration and introduction phase before doing some obligatory lurking)

Let the insomnia commence!


----------



## aj47 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey, welcome!  I write code, and then I right it.  But I also dabble in short fiction and poetry. The latter is why I'm here. 

We are a robust community.  Whatever your genre, ambition, or expertise, you'll find kindred spirits here.  Come, join in our discussions and share your opinions of our work.  Once you level up with your tenth post, you'll be able to share your dabblings, too. I love the way you write and I am looking forward to reading your work. So, get posting!


----------



## aurora borealis (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello there! Welcome to our community!


----------



## Rookish (Jan 6, 2016)

aurora borealis said:


> Hello there! Welcome to our community!



Greetings and my gratitude : P




astroannie said:


> Hey, welcome!  I write code, and then I right it.  But I also dabble in short fiction and poetry. The latter is why I'm here.
> 
> We are a robust community.  Whatever your genre, ambition, or expertise, you'll find kindred spirits here.  Come, join in our discussions and share your opinions of our work.  Once you level up with your tenth post, you'll be able to share your dabblings, too. I love the way you write and I am looking forward to reading your work. So, get posting!



I admire the mind of a programmer.
Briefly touching the surface of Python, I gained a small insight into what analytic joy, or Stygian nightmare, debugging can be.
Kudos for sticking with it.

There is such a large array of... readability here!
I will be sure to engage in the works of others and create my own.


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 10, 2016)

You're got a very good command of English, Rookish! I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with. Feel free check out WF interviews in the mean time; it's a great way to get know the writers here, away from the page. WF also has a unique podcast too. Failing that... just slip over to the coffee machine and grab a coffee!! :hi:


----------



## Folcro (Jan 11, 2016)

Rookish said:


> All evidence points towards the fact that I am new on this slice of the planetary web.



Uh, we're cubed, not sliced 

I was very surprised to read that English is your second language... very surprised. You've mastered what is widely considered the most difficult language beautifully. I'm sure your prose could benefit from critique, but surely no more than any English-born writer. I can't wait to learn what else you've accomplished, and to take part in helping you accomplish much more.


----------



## Hairball (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow...I'm impressed! Your command of English is awesome!

My Mom was an English teacher, and she would love you. She is no longer with us, so I will certainly appreciate you for her.

I can't wait to see your writing, and remember, if you need any advice, help, or guidance here, we mentors are here for you, and so are the staff. 

I have a side job here, as well. If your cat is giving you problems, horking up hairballs, clawing up furniture, or otherwise wrecking your house, please PM me before resorting to the duct tape, okay?

LOL! Welcome!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Rookish! I like your introduction and your command of English seems quite good!

Around here we have Writing Contests and Prompts as well as a Mentor Directory. Feel free to browse!

Welcome in! : D


----------



## PaperbackWriter (Jan 11, 2016)

Mine was decidedly less wordy and grammatically correct but I will try not to envy you. I'm here to welcome you any way. I'm relatively new here too.  :tickled_pink:


----------



## paryno (Jan 12, 2016)

Great to see you here! Welcome to our forum, it's really a great community and everyone here is here to help! See ya around


----------



## Rookish (Jan 30, 2016)

I seem to have slowly slithered towards my ninth posting of words and decided it will be fitting to deliver the _coup de grace _here and now.

The warm welcome I have received here demonstrates that things are alive and kicking and now I shall jump in proper.
'Hello and thank you for the coming fish,' I say in the voice of a precognitive dolphin.


[I have never observed my cat excreting these hairballs...he has a whole yard for his hygienic practices, so is he simply polite enough to do it out of sight or are there certain precedents before the event can occur?]



See you all among the words : D


----------



## InkwellMachine (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh my~

I can tell just by your impeccable syntax and exceptionally juicy vocabulary and that you must have a pretty singular writing style. I'm excited to see what sort of prose you spin, yo.

Actually, it occurs to me that you might be into poetry? Are you into poetry?


----------



## Hairball (Jan 31, 2016)

Spinning, swirling railing the words
Toiling, sweating amongst the verbs
Here we come as our best due
We bring forth, for all of you

You will be just fine!


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome Rookish nice to meet you, I'm fairly new myself. This is a fantastic forum, filled with many very talented and interesting people. Looking forward to reading some of your work. My suggestion to a fello newbie would be to look into the different groups that are here. Have fun writing and exploring


----------

